# withness hatching again yay!



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad to catch the moment these "buggers" (B. Mendica) hatched out, i have missed my last dozen of oothecae hatching so it is good to see one again!!

Sorry for the blurry pic...taken through plastic container.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice Yen! Tiny little black things the nymphs, pretty cute. Love the pun  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 18, 2005)

Man I really need to get breeding! Must feel great to manage to hatch out all those little mantis just by breeding with bugs you already got instead of spending all that money that those lot probably cost :lol: .

Well congrats on more baby mantis yen!

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Ian and Cameron. Yeah they are pretty cute  

Here are few more pics.... starting to turn darker


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

very nice indeed  

Best of luck with them..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

look like prawns...*tummy girgles*

Nice one Yen, good luck with those


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice pics yen


----------

